# Suggestions for villagers that are tropical themed



## Berrymia (Apr 8, 2021)

My island is tropical and some villagers seem a bit out of place like Erik and Deirdre lol
I love these two but I’m thinking of replacing them..
So far I’ve been thinking Bud - I’m not a fan tbh- and June. But I love Nana too much and she kinda fits the theme too. I’ll attach pictures of my island below


----------



## Torts McGorts (Apr 8, 2021)

Anabelle? O’Hare? Tangy?


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 8, 2021)

Torts McGorts said:


> Anabelle? O’Hare? Tangy?


O’Hare would actually be cute I think! He’d have to replace Zell..
I think tangy and Annabelle are a pass though


----------



## Moritz (Apr 8, 2021)

How about papi?
Hes an okapi so fits the theme and lazy so could replace Erik.
Plus he's adorable.


----------



## Etown20 (Apr 8, 2021)

Audie's house would be a great fit


----------



## amylsp (Apr 8, 2021)

You could replace Deirdre with Phoebe (both sisterly). She lives inside a volcano. You can't get anymore tropical than that!


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 8, 2021)

Here are some suggestions:

- Annabelle
- O’Hare
- June
- Audie
- Jitters (Think Disney’s _The Three Caballeros?_)
- Coco
- Eugene (Think the original _Hawaii 5-O?_)
- Boone
- Canberra
- Clay


----------



## Rika092 (Apr 8, 2021)

Is there a specific personality that you'd prefer? Like are you looking to replace Zell and Deidre with a smug and an uchi/sisterly?
Also, who do you already have on your island?

If you are looking for smug and uchi/sisterly only, then Smug: O'Hare; Sisterly: Paula

otherwise: Coco; June; Flora; Audie and Bangle (I think both wear a pineapple dress and have summery vibes); Caroline the squirrel has very exotic look; Plucky (has a beach house interior); Lyman


----------



## aurora. (Apr 8, 2021)

Maybe Flora? I love your path btw!


----------



## Sophie23 (Apr 8, 2021)

I’m doing a tropical themed island too! So far the villagers I have that fit the theme are Audie and June the rest I’m getting later~


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 8, 2021)

Rika092 said:


> Is there a specific personality that you'd prefer? Like are you looking to replace Zell and Deidre with a smug and an uchi/sisterly?
> Also, who do you already have on your island?
> 
> If you are looking for smug and uchi/sisterly only, then Smug: O'Hare; Sisterly: Paula
> ...



I have on my island:

Sprinkle (I love her but she clashes )
Erik (same as sprinkle)
Sherb 
Dom
Erik
Deirdre (Same as Erik & sprinkle)
Stitches- he fits Bc he’s colorful
Nana- fits too because pink and monkey 
Zell- kinda fits but o’hare Might be the better pick?
Rory- a starter I’m weirdly attached to
Blanche- idk, I thought she’d fit in too lol


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Apr 8, 2021)

Just a few I like personally:

For sisterly villagers:
Plucky
Shari
Fuchsia

Some others:

Bangle
Cole
Tammi
Pancetti
Flip
Simon
Caroline


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 8, 2021)

Annalise is a good tropical themed villager.Her house and original outfit have that theme and she was an original Islander from Population Growing.


----------



## Berrymia (Apr 8, 2021)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Just a few I like personally:
> 
> For sisterly villagers:
> Plucky
> ...


Oooh Shari or Fuchsia might fight well! Fuchsia because of her color and Shari is kind of a cute monkey


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 8, 2021)

My picks would be Boots, Flora, Midge, Twiggy, Alice (or almost any koala), Ellie (or another elephant), Bertha, Lily, Ketchup, Pinky, Celia, Rowan, Soleil and Annabelle.

You can always gift them tropical shirts and hats or hibiscus hairpins to make almost any villager seem more tropical. If you gift it in their preferred style or color, they'll be more likely to wear it.


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 8, 2021)

Here are a some of villagers I can think of:

Caroline
Bangle
Audie
Flip
Lyman
Flora
O'Hare
Annalise


----------



## brysonkunz (Apr 10, 2021)

I think Audie would be a great fit


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Apr 10, 2021)

Coco would be great she is a sand bunny idk the house style I’ve never had her but I think she would fit


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 10, 2021)

I would suggest Drift, he's a cool looking frog. He was my island villager in ac gamecube. Flora is tropical too


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 10, 2021)

Bud is a tropical loving lion


----------



## xara (Apr 11, 2021)

the first villager that came to mind was keaton - he’s super vibrant and i think he’d fit in nicely!


----------

